# oil question?



## rabbitGTI-1983- (Oct 2, 2007)

i running amsoil for european cars in my 03 jetta 1.8t with some minnor mods. is this a good oil for this motor? i been runnin amsoil in my quads an is highly recommened. thanks


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: oil question? (rabbitGTI-1983-)*

Not approved by VW...i've been using it in my car for about 20k and liked it.
However, im using ELF now since i found amsoil is not approved


----------



## rabbitGTI-1983- (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: oil question? (rajvosa71000)*

yea i no they dnt approve it... it prolly exceds there standerds or somethin. amsoil a really good oil.. ino for my race quads it over exceds the standerds in grade for honda an all the major race quads out there. plus i get a great deal on it an it easy for me to get when i need it jus make a phone call an they drop it off so i prolly wont change. i jus lookin to c if anyone out there runs amsoil in there car an wat there thghts r on it


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

it's a good oil for the car.


----------



## firemanw8366 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: oil question? (rabbitGTI-1983-)*

they may not approve of it, but they certainly cannot keep you from using it. There is a federal act preventing that. I use amsoil in my 99.5 gas jetta. i switched when i bought it (85,000miles) and have used it ever since (now at 204k plus). I use the Euro oil and change the filter at 12,500, the oil itself at 25,000. I drive 30k per year commuting. no problems whatsoever. I also use it in my Dodge Cummins, my wife's Chev V8 Suburban, my son's Nissan/Sentra, my Farm tractor, my Polaris Ranger, ok everything. The issue with me is time. It saves time between changes and I and only I am the one I trust to change my oil. NO MORE JIFFY LUBES, WALMARTS ETC. It is a quality product and really not much more expensive than the dino oil and walmart filters. check out the amsoil website for more info. A Preferred Customer subscription is $20/year and it gets you product at wholesale (and your buddies too)


----------



## rabbitGTI-1983- (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: oil question? (firemanw8366)*

yea i run amsoil in all my atv an dirtbikes an all my other cars i had... an i hear nothin but good things bout amsoil products... jus wanted to c wat everyone thght of there products.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: oil question? (firemanw8366)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firemanw8366* »_they may not approve of it, but they certainly cannot keep you from using it. There is a federal act preventing that. 

not really...the Magnussen-Moss Act forbids auto manufacturers from forbidding aftermarket parts...meaning they couldn't tell you that only VW oil is allowed...there are plenty of "aftermarket" oils out there that meet specific VW standards
with that said, there is most likely not be an issue with oil...but be aware that VW can deny a warranty on an oil-related failure if the proper spec oil is not used


----------



## firemanw8366 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: oil question? (pturner67)*

isn't that what i said??


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: oil question? (firemanw8366)*

not sure...thought you meant there is a federal act preventing VW from requiring specific oil specs and that people can use what they want...I thought you meant that VW cannot void a warranty if you choose to not use a specific oil (ie 502 approved)
sorry if I misunderstood


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: oil question? (pturner67)*

Pturner is correct, and I, like him and understanding from previous reply that you are stating that you can use any oil you want, regardless of whether VW approves or not.
As pturner said, VW CAN AND DOES require you to use a 502 approved oil, and they can. They cannot make you buy theirs, or make you have service done at the dealer.
Amsoil is not approved, and it probably never will be, there's a few tech. reasons for this. Alot of the amsoil products aren't even API certified, let alone VW certified. Are they SAE certified, sure(viscosity), but that's not the same as the API rating.
As for whether it is made by the gods... hey to each his/her own. There are a couple reasons it isn't certified and won't be, and whether you care about them is up to you. Is it a good oil, probably is, is it "The best oil in the whole wide world"? ... um... sure it is... uh... whatever you want to believe.
Use what you want, but know that if it ain't VW approved, and something happens, whether oil related or not, you'll be on your own.
Edit:
You know, a lot of people have fought and died for this country and it's because of them we still speak english, maybe try not to slaughter it so much, you know listen to your teacher rather than daydream about how to blow up your next engine.


_Modified by gunnr0991 at 10:36 AM 1-7-2009_


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: oil question? (gunnr0991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunnr0991* »_Edit:
You know, a lot of people have fought and died for this country and it's because of them we still speak english, maybe try not to slaughter it so much, you know listen to your teacher rather than daydream about how to blow up your next engine.
_Modified by gunnr0991 at 10:36 AM 1-7-2009_

You just made coffee shoot out of my nose!!


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: oil question? (gunnr0991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunnr0991* »_
You know, a lot of people have fought and died for this country and it's because of them we still speak english, maybe try not to slaughter it so much, you know listen to your teacher rather than daydream about how to blow up your next engine.
_Modified by gunnr0991 at 10:36 AM 1-7-2009_

English


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: oil question? (gunnr0991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunnr0991* »_
Edit:
You know, a lot of people have fought and died for this country and it's because of them we still speak english, maybe try not to slaughter it so much, you know listen to your teacher rather than daydream about how to blow up your next engine.

_Modified by gunnr0991 at 10:36 AM 1-7-2009_

We speak American. There is a difference.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: oil question? (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
We speak American. There is a difference.

Nope. We still mostly speak English here in the USA.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

listen to people of england speak.
then listen to us. It's not quite a subtle accent difference, but in terms of usage of words, terms, etc-- it is quite different.
American is more appropiate because it is derivative of english


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

And I suppose Australians speak Australian, New Zealanders speak New Zealandish, Indians speak (along with Hindi) Indian. It's all English. Just because they've different accents doesn't mean it's a new language. You might as well say Californians speak Californian and Texans speak Texan since there's also not a subtle difference in accents between these states and they do use some different words too.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

not that this has anything to do with oil...LOL
I put "English" earlier (with a capital E) because gunnr technically butchered the English language by not capitalizing English








in the US, we speak many languages...and I wouldn't say we speak proper English...the "English" language in the US has become more of an accepted slang language...the only place you will find proper English is in the classroom


----------

